
Introduction to Serverless on Kubernetes - alexellisuk
https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-to-serverless-on-kubernetes
======
pickle-wizard
Looks like they are using OpenFAAS. Which is pretty cool. I played with it
some last year, except I used Docker Swarm in Kubernetes.

~~~
alexellisuk
Hi yes, the practical parts of the course are using OpenFaaS, but most of the
material is transferrable.

You'll also find a comparison between other products and projects and what the
CNCF is up to in this space.

------
chopraaa
Glad to see this. I saw your talks on YouTube when I was going over serverless
and those were a joy to watch.

